# My new addition...



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 1, 2012)

Tricycles !!! Who would of thought...

Not sure how I got hooked onto collecting tricycles so fast.

The first one I bought was 3 days prior to Christmas this past year. It was at an antique shop. I passed on it at first then went back a week later and bought it. More or less as a prop to do some photo shots with some of the family little ones.

Now a little over two months later, I have 8 tricycles, 1 scooter, and 1 big wheel in my garage...

Tonight I aquired 3 of those 8 tricycles. Picked up 3 Garton tricycles from a local guy sellng stuff from his moms estate. One never been outside, just assembled, some nicks and scratches but more or less new and all parts there. The two others never even assembled. One was tossed in a box, but all parts seam to be there, plus two extra larger rear wheels and new caps and hardware from another type of tricycle. The other unassembled tricycle is all in its original packaging!!! Two of them are the same modle and colors. I'll take pictures this weekend of them and post them up..

Anyways I'm excited to of found this forum and see that I'm not the only one collecting tricycles around here. lol...

I have stumbbled upon the Tricycle Fetish site and love the amount of great information they have on their site. So helpfull !

I know people what to see pics, here's the only ones I currently have at this time:

My first tricycle (the only one I currently have a pic of






Pic of the big wheel I have (I think this thing is awesome!!!













Well glad to have found this forum and looking foward to learning more about my new addition and meeting some other addicts...

.....Seems I need to figure out the picture posting process still..... Think I got it now...


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad you found it, too!  Would love to see your latest Garton and other trike acquisitions. I've been looking for this Garton for over 20 years to replace the one I had as a child: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19059-When-Attending-Bike-Shows-amp-Swap-Meets...

I've got about 15 tricycles right now, a few of which have been completely disassembled in preparation for restoring them. Whenever I see useful vintage trike parts, especially NOS parts, I try to pick them up for future restoration efforts. I figure the parts will get harder to come by as time goes on, so better get them now whenever possible.

Dave


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 1, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Glad you found it, too!  Would love to see your latest Garton and other trike acquisitions. I've been looking for this Garton for over 20 years to replace the one I had as a child: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19059-When-Attending-Bike-Shows-amp-Swap-Meets...
> 
> I've got about 15 tricycles right now, a few of which have been completely disassembled in preparation for restoring them. Whenever I see useful vintage trike parts, especially NOS parts, I try to pick them up for future restoration efforts. I figure the parts will get harder to come by as time goes on, so better get them now whenever possible.
> 
> Dave




Wow never seen that Garton style tricycle before. Really cool... If I ever stummble upon one you'll be the first to know...

15, nice... you have a family photo thread of the gang  ?

Ya I've already started collecting extra parts myself too... have yet to tear down any of mine so far but plan to someday and do some restoration on a few.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 1, 2012)

A few pics of my tricycles are on the Tricyclefetish site...a couple 12" Colsons and a 1930s Gendron Toledo. Most of the ones I have are hanging from bike hooks in our basement. Maybe I can get some shots of them where they are for now because it would take some effort to get them all down for a photo session. This little 1950 Colson Imperial is the one I want to fix up first. It will really shine with all the chrome parts replated - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...le-Project&highlight=colson+imperial+tricycle - the tires show very light wear, so it was a shame it wasn't stored in a better location to protect the finish after the original owner in the pics outgrew it.

That Garton Police tricycle was made only two years from what I've found by searching toy ads - 1952 and 1953. Mine was a 1953 as in that ad. The only difference between models was the star count on the front fork - 1952 had two stars on each side and 1953 had three. I saw a 1952 model on ebay last year in very bad shape. I bid as high as $40 for it, but didn't feel a higher investment would be worth it. I'd rather find one in halfway decent shape...maybe just missing the accessories. 

Dave


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 1, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> A few pics of my tricycles are on the Tricyclefetish site...a couple 12" Colsons and a 1930s Gendron Toledo. Most of the ones I have are hanging from bike hooks in our basement. Maybe I can get some shots of them where they are for now because it would take some effort to get them all down for a photo session. This little 1950 Colson Imperial is the one I want to fix up first. It will really shine with all the chrome parts replated - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...le-Project&highlight=colson+imperial+tricycle - the tires show very light wear, so it was a shame it wasn't stored in a better location to protect the finish after the original owner in the pics outgrew it.
> 
> That Garton Police tricycle was made only two years from what I've found by searching toy ads - 1952 and 1953. Mine was a 1953 as in that ad. The only difference between models was the star count on the front fork - 1952 had two stars on each side and 1953 had three. I saw a 1952 model on ebay last year in very bad shape. I bid as high as $40 for it, but didn't feel a higher investment would be worth it. I'd rather find one in halfway decent shape...maybe just missing the accessories.
> 
> Dave




Really like your 12" Colson Imperial... Looks like a great project, even tho I really like the look of it in its current state too...

I aquired my first Colson last week, its a 20", in rough shape... Maybe I'll run down a snap a picture of it and post it up... I really like it but it needs alot of work and a new seat and one wheel cap, and it gose on from there...


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 1, 2012)

Pic of my 20" Colson, don't know much about it yet, besided that its quite rusty... Might end up making a nice garden ornament someday ...


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 1, 2012)

Tricycles are neat little creature. I got hooked here but I have not worth put on here. The only one i have is a rusty 2000's super cycle that will be a lawn ornament this summer.
Great trikes guys!


----------



## Sulley (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a few, these are my 1950s Colsons, 20" and 16"  they are all origainal but the hub caps on the 20".  Sulley





My tandom radio flyer.




20" Thistle trike 1965 i think.




Angeles.




Anthony Brothers.




1950s Rudge-Whitworth TWINKIE


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW Sulley your 1950s Colsons, 20" and 16" are in crazy amazing shape for being original !!! What great finds... 

Did you restore the others trikes that you posted ? If so, amazing work, would love to get to restoring some of mine down the road. I need to learn more about restoring things first as I don't want to mess up the peice in the process. Any good how-to's that you would recommend as a good base to start from ?

Oh and my addition got worst today :eek: (pic's to follow...)


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 4, 2012)

Picked this up today at an indoor flea market...

Any help on age or any other info would be greatly appreicated...


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 4, 2012)

Got this too with it as a package deal... My first kids bicycle to add to my collection...

Again any help on age or any other info would be greatly appreicated...


----------



## Sulley (Feb 4, 2012)

Tricycle Monkey said:


> WOW Sulley your 1950s Colsons, 20" and 16" are in crazy amazing shape for being original !!! What great finds...
> 
> Did you restore the others trikes that you posted ? If so, amazing work, would love to get to restoring some of mine down the road. I need to learn more about restoring things first as I don't want to mess up the peice in the process. Any good how-to's that you would recommend as a good base to start from ?
> 
> Oh and my addition got worst today :eek: (pic's to follow...)





Thanks, yes i restored the other trikes, the Radio Flyer tandem are two origainal trikes, there not that old to start with, the Anthony Bros i just cleaned it up. I have a blasting cabinet that i use for the medel parts, it just takes time to restore these, lots of research helps.  Sulley


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's some pics of one of the Garton trikes I picked up earlier last week. (I have two of this one, one assembled and one not {that one I'll most likely sale}. They have a 10" front tire, they are quite tiny. No rust at all though, which is awesome !!! Just some paint chips and scraps from over the years of being moved around in the boxes.

Still not sure of the approx year on these, so any info is greatly appriecated...


----------



## Sulley (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow very nice.  Sulley


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Feb 18, 2012)

I email tricycle fetish on the red and white Garton's after not finding any info within their price guide. Here's some parts of there return email:

_Your tricycle looks to be from the 1930's / 1940's era. They would have made that type of tricycle for a number of years with virtually the same design. Being that it's the basic red and white, pinpointing and exact year would probably be impossible, even if you had every Garton catalog. ....

...The problem with your tricycle is that despite it being in fantastic unused condition, it's not a highly sought after style. People like weird frames and fenders. It is also old enough that most people that might have had one as a child are now too old or too dead to remember that they had one or want one for nostalgic reasons._

I love the "_too dead to remember_" part...

and here's part of the box that the guy had saved from the other one that was not put together...


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 18, 2012)

I wonder if some people collect cardboard boxes...


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 19, 2012)

Zephyr said:


> I wonder if some people collect cardboard boxes...




Maybe...I do see listings on ebay for just the empty packaging of vintage items.

Dave


----------

